# Health insurance options?



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I am 62. SS starts in July. No job. No health insurance. Nothing major is wrong.

I read an article that said Obamacare would subsidise the premeims so I could get it on the first of the year. I have also been told that I have to get Medicaid, not Obamacare. When I look into Medicaid they won't let me get it because I have too much in assets. The asset is land so I can't just sell it quickly and run out and buy insurance. 

What are the options? Can I get subsidised Obamacare?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

There is usually a way to get Mediaid if you have an asset that is not readily marketable. But that means you have it on the market at a fair market value, have made appropriate attempts to really sell it and have not been able to do that. 
But you probably can get a subsidy if you buy health insurance from an Obama exchange- depending on whether your state sets it up or the Federals set it up, it may be good or not so good. But the subsidy is a tax credit, so I don't know what the plan is for people who can not pay for the insurance up front and wait for a tax refund.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Medicaid depends on the state you live in. In Texas, for example, no adult under Medicare age is eligible for Medicaid unless they have young children, and even that is only for a limited amount of time. In other states, low income adults are eligible for Medicaid. 

Here's a link to the Kaiser site which will give you an idea of what you'd pay through the ACA. Like WhereIWanttoBe, I don't know how long a wait there would be between paying the premium and getting the tax credit. http://kff.org/interactive/subsidy-calculator/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Nimrod said:


> I am 62. SS starts in July. No job. No health insurance. Nothing major is wrong.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> What are the options? Can I get subsidised Obamacare?


Yes, you will become eligible for Obamacare benefits starting January 1, 2014. You will have to revert to Medicare when you reach 65, which will probably be more expensive than Obamacare.

As it stands today you don't need to count SS income when calculating Obamacare benefits, but there is some talk about changing that. If I were you I would calculate the benefit with and without SS income so you will have an idea if the monthly premium either way.

Here is a simple Obamacare calculator that will tell you what your monthly premium will be.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/politics/what-health-bill-means-for-you/#

I think you'll do really well on Obamacare. I'm in about the same situation as you, only I'm about a year older than you, and my premium will either be free or $50/month depending on whether I count SS income.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I would not make plans on being able to get obamacare in Jan. The whole program is a long way from working, and if remains to be seen they can get it going by Jan. The whole program is pretty vauge as far as providers go as well, as things stand now I doubt the doctors and other healthcare providers are going to be doing obamacare in Jan unless things change ---they are not resisting, the information they are getting is to little to work on, and no one seems to know what to do.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada -- the article you link to is over a year out of date. The Kaiser site has the current data from the "official" ACA website, just in an easier to use format.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in a "hold" pattern over anything to do with Obamacare as the government is _still _writing the regulations. I read an article yesterday stating that it's again going to cost more than the last estimate. :grump:


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Got a letter from Blue Cross last night (just have hospitalization) that said my premium could go up 2 or 3 times...Was surprised.


----------

